# old 1745 for cuffs?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

And by old I mean last Weeks.I usually use new ones but I'm running low. Ever use old ones for cuffs?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I have used old tube for cuffs in the past and they held up just fine but went back to cotton constrictor knot,some reports in state using rubber cuffs may cause fliers.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Could not have a better responder! Thanks


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I used cuffs from old tubes a while ago too. The tube pieces (1745) were a few months old but they worked fine.

I switched back to contsrictor knot because of the reason mentioned above by Tube_Shooter.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used 1745s for cuffs that were about a year old. I stopped doing cuffs for two reasons. First, it is more of a hassle than doing rubber band ties. Second, although it worked just fine for pouch ties, I found that it tended to slip when I used it for pseudo tapers unless I doubled the cuffs.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Cuffs are still good for me so far.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

i use cuffs, never had a problem with fliers.


----------

